# ADOPTED-6 yr old in CT needs a home



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Someone posted that she has been adopted....


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I hope so...I am in DC but I could forward the info to friends if necesary. I wish for a good home for her,


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah according to comments she was adopted..thats good!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's an Update on the FB page-

She was adopted-

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...437480679638671.109219.222640931122648&type=1

_*Just found out that Holly has been adopted!!!! Thank you to everyone who shared her. *_
_*I was told that the family had over 100 inquiries on her.*_


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news, thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're welcome.

Pretty girl.... so glad she found a home.


----------

